# gentoo的virtualbox存在bug

## cvxmips

virtualbox-modules的模块加载后会导致系统时钟变慢,删除virtualbox后需要重新编译内核,重启时改正bios时间,之后进入gentoo就不会出现系统时钟变慢的情况,但是我又必须用virtualbox,不知道怎么解决这个问题

----------

